# Bricked C660



## anak1n (Jan 14, 2012)

Guys,i need your help asap!
I managed to brick my phone.It worked with CM7 build11 very good,but the "base" of phone`s sw was some chinese fw.I tried to flash Europe open + fastboot fw,but there was an error while flashing and since than,i cant turn on my phone.Tried almost everything,pull battery out,tried to enter Emergency mod w/o battery in phone,but with no success.Computer cannot "see" it when i connect it via usb cable.Tried also with adb to see the phone,but still nothing.
Any idea?


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

anak1n said:


> Guys,i need your help asap!
> I managed to brick my phone.It worked with CM7 build11 very good,but the "base" of phone`s sw was some chinese fw.I tried to flash Europe open + fastboot fw,but there was an error while flashing and since than,i cant turn on my phone.Tried almost everything,pull battery out,tried to enter Emergency mod w/o battery in phone,but with no success.Computer cannot "see" it when i connect it via usb cable.Tried also with adb to see the phone,but still nothing.
> Any idea?


@anak1n...

Have you tried this ?
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1425783

also look into this thread, if something useful can be found ...
http://code.google.com/p/android-roms/wiki/Unbrick


----------

